# So many questions!



## Lily & Martini (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi all, I'm going to be the happy owner of a boy Maltese this friday. His name is going to be Martini. I wanted to know suggestions you all may have on bonding with him for the first time, supplies that I should have by his arrival, what toys are OK for puppies and of course potty training advice. I am overwhelmed with happiness and Friday can't seem to come fast enough! I could barely sleep last night! He's going to be the best birthday gift...I'll be a happy mom at he age of 25! :wub:


----------



## Mojito's Mommy (May 3, 2007)

How old is he going to be? Potty training is easy with Maltese puppies, they are so smart and receptive! Are you going to be at home all day with him? We weren't so for the first 3 weeks (Mojito was 4 months when we got him) I went home during lunch to let him out. he did not do in the kennel at all. We had 2 for him, but the wire one he doesn't like. Make sure you have a food and water bowl, Wal-Mart or Target should have them, preferably ceramic or stainless steel. Also, if there is a Petsmart or Petco near you, you can find everything there. You will need a leash and a harness, because their throats are very sensitive, food and one or two toys. Maybe a bed or something to sleep on.
This is really exciting! we are thinking of getting a baby girl someday in the future, you find much more stuff for them!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Be sure to have some Nutrical or Karo Syrup just in case your pup encounters hypoglycemia. If you are going to train on pads-be forwarned that some pups think it's a lot of fun to rip them to shreds :HistericalSmiley: -you can either spray the pad with Bitter Apple Spray (which is safe and works well for anything you don't want your pup chewing on) or/and you can also buy a tray to hold down the pad.  If you're going to crate your dog at night-putting in a t-shirt or something that smells like you may help him fall asleep. Also, if he will be in a crate-it's usually best to have him in the room you'll sleep in-less chanec of him crying at night. I know others will have more information for you-just have tons of fun-as I know you will :biggrin:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, how exciting for you. I know everyone else will give you some great advice. My advice is that I would have a long stemmed wide mouth glass, a shaker, some ice, vodka and green apple liqueur. I love his name. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Oh, how exciting for you. I know everyone else will give you some great advice. My advice is that I would have a long stemmed wide mouth glass, a shaker, some ice, vodka and green apple liqueur. I love his name. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/B]


lol--that would be my advice, too!

I'm sure you'll find lots of great info surfing around on this site--that's how I've learned just about everything!!

My advice is just to enjoy. Don't have super-high expectations or else you'll stress yourself out. Just relax and have fun! Best of luck to you and your new baby!!


----------



## Lily & Martini (Aug 13, 2007)

> Oh, how exciting for you. I know everyone else will give you some great advice. My advice is that I would have a long stemmed wide mouth glass, a shaker, some ice, vodka and green apple liqueur. I love his name. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/B]


LOL sounds like great advice to me, I'll be sure to have Vodka on hand! :HistericalSmiley: 

What about grooming care? Is there any shampoo/conditioner that should be used on puppies?

I have to admit i'm most hesitant about the potty training. I've heard both great and horror stories. My only worry is that starting next Monday he'll be home alone from 830-530, I do want to train him to go outside, but during those hours I plan to have puppy pads. Should I train to use the puppy pads first and then going outside or is doing both at the same time ok?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

> Oh, how exciting for you. I know everyone else will give you some great advice. My advice is that I would have a long stemmed wide mouth glass, a shaker, some ice, vodka and green apple liqueur. I love his name. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I'm sure you've already started "puppy-proofing" your house. Electrical cords, books, paper, etc can all look like fun toys to a new pup. Haiku is pee-pad trained, and it took a while for her to master the whole potty thing. Remember that positive reinforcement, rewards, and consistency will pay off eventually.
The most important thing to remember (and the easiest) is to give lots and lots of cuddles, hugs, and belly rubs. :wub: 

Enjoy your pup's puppyhood - it's such a wonderful experience.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You'll have to contain him to one room, like the kitchen or bathroom (puppyproofed, of course) and put the wee pads down there, as well as food, water and safe toys. You can also use a pen if you do not want him loose in a room. The pen will need to be big enough for the pads, food, water and something to sleep on. A few toys too.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started Coco with crate training. I kept her in there except for play time, eating time and potty time. Of course, I played a lot with her, so it isn't as bad as it might sound. She was so easy that she soon graduated to being out in my kitchen with baby gates, and she'd actually go in her cage to sleep. She used the pee pads, rarely had an accident, and SHE made the decision to be an outdoor potty dog. We would go outside sometimes to play, and she would use the grass. After a couple of months, I would leave her loose in our bathroom with pee pads when we weren't home, and she would go into her cage to sleep and when I would get home, she hadn't even used her pads. I could tell she wanted to potty outside because of this, so now she is an outdoor potty pup. She was the easiest dog I have ever housebroken. Good luck. I know there are many people here with great advice on all areas of puppyhood. 

As for shampoo and conditioner, my breeder recommended Pure Paws, and I liked it. I tried using Pantene, but it really matted her hair. I am going back to Pure Paws. 

Have a good time with him!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm sorry, did i miss how old he is? :blush:


----------



## Lily & Martini (Aug 13, 2007)

> i'm sorry, did i miss how old he is? :blush:[/B]



He will be 10 weeks by the time I get him


----------



## Lily & Martini (Aug 13, 2007)

Only 2 days until Martini gets here! I do have a question though....how many times a day should I feed Martini? I've gotten numerous responses from family and friends some saying 3x a day in order to prevent potty accidents and some saying just leave the bowl so the puppy can decide. What's the right way to start feeding my puppy?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

There are many different answers to this. Some people leave food available, others have mealtimes.
I feed Haiku two meals and a bedtime snack - I found that with only two meals, her tummy got too empty over night and she would thow up. I would suggest that if you're going to feed at specific times, a puppy shuld get food quite frequently (3 times a day).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Maltese Association advises breeders to keep Maltese puppies with their mother until they are _at least _twelve weeks old. One of the reasons for this is that younger puppies have a much higher risk of hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) which is very dangerous and can be life threatening. Since your puppy will only be ten weeks old, he is too young to leave his mother. He will need someone with him during the day so he can be closely watched and given 4-5 meals a days, plus Nutrical in between meals, to prevent low blood sugar.

Here is a link with the signs of hypoglecemia, it's treatment, etc:

http://www.angel-litemaltese.com/Hypoglyce...ese_puppies.htm


----------

